
Show HN: Bootstrapped Training Platform – Try Demo - joelx
http://romylms.com/
======
GenghisK
That's a really solid platform! I like that Easter Egg in the demo, haha (hint
for those who don't want to look too hard: try changing the organization)

------
mapster
Is there an open source version of a course app?

